# Shop LED Bench Lighting



## burnrider (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a dozen or so T-12 bulbs left. After that, most the shop will be T-8. Been looking at the 2 X 2 LED light Home depot sells for bench lighting? Good reviews for the $200 light.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 12, 2014)

I have not yet tried it, but I am looking at various LED lighting solutions for my new basement shop. It is 12'x12' and I plan to install suspended ceiling, so I have been thinking about the 2'x4' LED light fixtures that they are offering from Cree. They seem to work very well, but the price tag seems a bit high. With a little luck the prices will start to come down a bit in the coming months before I need them. I think four of the 2x4 fixtures should do the trick in my shop, but I have a hunch I'll have to install some in the laundry room for my blushing bride as well.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 12, 2014)

They make a replacement LED 4' lamp for fixtures. You remove the ballast and rewire the fixture. About $25 per tube. Might be an option if you have the fixtures.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 12, 2014)

Who is they? Lol. You caught my attention real quick on 25 bucks per tube


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 12, 2014)

not quite $25
http://www.ledsupply.com/t8-led-tube-light

I'm just going to make my own to add to the one I already have. It's not that hard and doesn't cost too much if you hunt around for good deals on LEDs.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hope this OK to post, had to delete a link once.
http://www.t8tubes.com/product/20w-led-t8-tube-4ft-85-285vac/


----------



## darkzero (Oct 12, 2014)

I want those Cree troffers too. I used be a long time custom flashlight modder. I used Cree LEDs quite often.

*Adding LED Overhead Lights to My Shop*


[video=youtube_share;Xh2j2ArsKpQ]http://youtu.be/Xh2j2ArsKpQ?list=UUwBPoT9_qe2pBxnGNIk8roQ[/video]


----------



## davidh (Oct 13, 2014)

jim18655 said:


> Hope this OK to post, had to delete a link once.
> http://www.t8tubes.com/product/20w-led-t8-tube-4ft-85-285vac/



these seem to be the cats a$$ reasonable priced and very easy installation.  i bought a handful of fixtures with very similar looking strips in them from Menards, they were 24" long for use under kitchen cupboards.  quite expensive @ 75 bucks each but holy mackeral do they light up the kitchen.  and my power bill has actually dropped where i can notice it.  we have 5 of them and one is on all the time.   
i also bought a roll of similar looking strip lights, 25 feet of these little things, each has its own resistor connected within the strip.  they however require only 12 volts but are cheap and also very bright.  
great idea these seem to be.......................


----------

